# ACCON-S7-EasyLog in neuer Version verfügbar



## Rainer Hönle (24 Mai 2008)

*Der schnelle und einfache Datenlogger*
ACCON-S7-EasyLog ist als einfach zu bedienende Software hervorragend geeignet, um Daten schnell und einfach aus der SPS auszulesen und zu speichern. Dies ist entweder zeit- oder prozessgesteuert möglich. Die Software wird den Marktanforderungen entsprechend ständig weiterentwickelt und ist bei Bedarf auch als kostengünstige Sonderanpassung erhältlich.

*Überzeugend und vielfältig*
Die Daten werden als CSV-Datei gespeichert und können dann z. B. mit Excel angezeigt und weiterverarbeitet werden. Die aktuell ausgelesenen Prozessdaten werden in der Software ACCON-S7-EasyLog direkt angezeigt. Alle gängigen Kommunikationswege zur S7-300/400 werden unterstützt.

*Erweiterungen der Version 3.0*
1. Die erlaubte Variablenanzahl wurde auf 64 erhöht.
2. Der Dateiname und der Pfad der Protokolldatei kann jetzt Platzhalter enthalten, auch Werte direkt aus der SPS.
3. Ein nicht vorhandener Pfad wird beim Speichern automatisch angelegt.
4. Das zeitgesteuerte Speichern kann jetzt auch über das Quittierbit bestätigen werden.
5. Die Eingabe des Speicherintervalls und des Leseintervall kann jetzt auch in der Form "HH:MM:SS" vorgenommen werden.
6. Das Speicherintervall kann nun bis zu 24 Stunden betragen.
7. Unterstützung verschiedener Startparameter, z.B. kann mit dem Programmstart gleich eine bestimmte Konfiguration geladen werden oder die Protokollierung wird unmittelbar begonnen.
8. Zur Laufzeit ist die Sprache des Programms zwischen Deutsch und Englisch umstellbar.

Weitere Infos und Download der Demoversion: http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/20/37/lang,de/


----------



## Integer (13 Januar 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Variablen. Sind da auch Array möglich, sprich kann ich über 64 real werte in ein CSV file schreiben?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2009)

Integer schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Variablen. Sind da auch Array möglich, sprich kann ich über 64 real werte in ein CSV file schreiben?


Das geht, allerdings haben diese dann alle denselben Namen nur mit dem Arrayindex als Erweiterung. Aber bitte auf die Limits der Programme meines Freundes Bill achten (z.B. 256 Spalten bei Excel), wenn die Daten damit weiterverarbeitet werden sollen.


----------

